# Any thoughts on this CO2 system?



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I was looking around Big Al's and found this:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=2873

It's fairly inexpensive and I was wondering if it is worth buying?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Its the same as this pretty much except the bubble counter.

http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html

The system at big als is most likely designed for 20 gal aquariums. For your 125 you would need 5-6 of them though. Not to cheap anymore. If you decide to go co2 then maybe a pressurized bottle will be more suited because of your tank size. Problems can occour with fluctuating co2 levels which is one of the drawbacks of this fermentation tank. Its not a necesity to have co2 with the plants you currently have xpac. It only would be helpfull if your tank was wall to wall with those plants. If the plants are sparing then I would concetrate on lighting, substrait first.


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, I have two of these Hagen systems for my 55g. Works really well, but for a 125, I would build a DIY system.... cheaper.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

the one that channafreak was referring to was the one that illnino did a couple of posts down."dirt cheap co2 system" or something like that. i was lookin at that one on big als to. but i dont know







im not going to have that many plants n mine at the most 2....


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it depends on the plant you want, anubias, anacharis, and swords dont need co2. my cheap co2 system works well


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I had this system when i first tried planted tanks.It is exactly the same as the Yeast-Sugar method but cost more.....also the diffuser that is included is not a good one...


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you guys have convinced me that when I decide it's time to add CO2 I'm gonna go with Jim's DIY CO2 system.


----------

